# [Tutorial] Acer Liquid Jade Primo - upgrade to AU/CU



## dxdy (Apr 13, 2017)

Here instructions how to upgrade Acer Liquid Jade Primo to new software.
*
this steps is only if your phone have build 10586.xxx*



1. enable developers and device portal in phone settings (needed to install dependencies an Interop tools)

2. download and install Interop Tools (if interop tools not working, check notice at end of the post)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4juayHJ-ERxOEh2NmR2dTlQZlU








3. download and install iutool http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3860782&d=1472659473

4. download NDTK files http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3860780&d=1472659433 and extract to empty folder (for example C:\NDTK\)

5. start Interop Tools, select This Device - Interop Unlock









6. enable "Enable installing NDTK on any device"

7. on PC windows start Command prompt as administrator

8. depend to your Windows version enter
32-bit: 


> CD C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\Tools\Bin\i386

Click to collapse



64-bit: 


> CD C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\Bin\i386

Click to collapse



9. enter


> iutool -v -p C:\NDTK

Click to collapse



or path to folder where you extract files

10. after phone restart, start Interop Tools - This Device - Interop Unlock

11. select  "Restore original manufacturer" 

12. now you can enable Interop unlock 

13. restart phone and start Interop Tools.

14. select Registry Editor (or Registry browser)

15. change identification data in HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo






- use "Read Data" to see current Registry Value Data
- use "Write Data" to save new Value entry

use info for Lumia 950 XL DS

PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1116
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1116_15169
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL DUAL SIM

16. when you done, turn off phone, after start check for updates....

17. dont be worried if screen rotated upside-down during spinning gears. is fine, some bug in bootloader...

18. when upgrade done i suggest to make hard reset. 





> in case if Interop Tools not working, try use this old version
> install dependencies and Interop Tools this version (this version worked fine and not crash on Jade Primo) https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68982441&postcount=284

Click to collapse


----------



## dxdy (May 2, 2017)

just upgraded Acer to CU without problem

in case no new update, change
PhoneMobileOperatorName to 000-HR or any other retail for your country (000-GB, 000-DE, 000-BA, 000-IT, for example)


----------



## nate0 (May 3, 2017)

Both have SD810, oops nm 808.  Good deal!  What is the operator normally set to 000-11 or 000-??


----------



## dxdy (May 3, 2017)

was 000-88 here on Jade, but not see CU in update catalog for 88, only for 000-xx (country) in moment


----------



## ngame (May 5, 2017)

Dear OP . after Hard reset there's no need to Re-Deploy the NDTKSvc . Updates won't revert by hard reset . only if you flash your phone you need to do it again . So you have to keep going from step 14, I mean even no interop unlock needed


----------



## dxdy (May 5, 2017)

ngame said:


> Dear OP . after Hard reset there's no need to Re-Deploy the NDTKSvc . Updates won't revert by hard reset . only if you flash your phone you need to do it again . So you have to keep going from step 14, I mean even no interop unlock needed

Click to collapse



i tried many things and worked only with this steps (build 10586, before update).... thx for notice for after upgrade... forgot to change


----------



## mikevespa (May 13, 2017)

Is Creators Update fully compatible with Acer Liquid Jade Primo? Are there known issues? On Anniversary Update build 14393.1066 it works very well


----------



## Nightsteed (May 13, 2017)

mikevespa said:


> Is Creators Update fully compatible with Acer Liquid Jade Primo? Are there known issues? On Anniversary Update build 14393.1066 it works very well

Click to collapse



It works well.


----------



## mikevespa (May 15, 2017)

In another forum (drwindows.de) an user has reported a problem with the display that remains always on:
"_creators update läuft ansich top,ohne probleme, das problem ist der bildschirm geht nicht aus.das display ist immer an und zieht den akku leer.Deswegen musste ich es leider deinstalieren.
falls jemand ne lösung für das problem hat,immer her damit soft und hard reset bringt schonmal nichts_."
Google translate: " _Creators update runs ansich top, without problems, the problem is the screen is not from *the display is always on* and pulls the battery empty. Therefore, I had to deinstalieren it unfortunately. If someone has ne solution for the problem, always here so soft and hard reset brings schonmal nothing_."

Is it true?


----------



## dxdy (May 15, 2017)

mikevespa said:


> In another forum (drwindows.de) an user has reported a problem with the display that remains always on:
> 
> 
> Is it true?

Click to collapse





Happens once with CU, hard reset solved. But my advice is to stay with AU. No problems noticed


----------



## mikevespa (May 15, 2017)

I'm locked on the AU build 14393.1066. Did you receive the new build 14393.1198?


----------



## dxdy (May 15, 2017)

mikevespa said:


> I'm locked on the AU build 14393.1066. Did you receive the new build 14393.1198?

Click to collapse



did you make hard reset, check ID's again

is not my Acer phone, i must contact owner of phone to check current versions


----------



## mikevespa (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm already on AU but I've the old 14393.1066 build installed months ago via Windows Insider. Now I've just re-entered again as insider, checked for updates, but nothing comes down... Should I wait 1 day before to get the new cumulative update (14393.1158)?
Is the 14393.1358 build available in Release Preview Channel without using Interop Unlock?


----------



## dxdy (Jun 14, 2017)

mikevespa said:


> I'm already on AU but I've the old 14393.1066 build installed months ago via Windows Insider. Now I've just re-entered again as insider, checked for updates, but nothing comes down... Should I wait 1 day before to get the new cumulative update (14393.1158)?
> Is the 14393.1358 build available in Release Preview Channel without using Interop Unlock?

Click to collapse



dont use Insider because CU...

try change 
PhoneMobileOperatorName to:
000-33


----------



## mikevespa (Jun 16, 2017)

000-33 or 000-88?
Do I need to use Interop Unlock?


----------



## mikevespa (Jun 25, 2017)

Do you know what the string "_Windows Mobile 10 Production:*NPMN*:::::ACERINC:S58_" means?
http://www.catalog.update.microsoft...updateid=c36b8227-6387-4a66-b647-a5afdd0f4cbe


----------



## mikevespa (Jun 27, 2017)

On the slow ring my Acer Liquid Jade Primo sees Creators Update (build 15063.2) without using any hacks. Is it safe to install it? 
I tried CU (the same build 15063.2) months ago but the phone didn't restart anymore


----------



## dxdy (Jun 27, 2017)

mikevespa said:


> On the slow ring my Acer Liquid Jade Primo sees Creators Update (build 15063.2) without using any hacks. Is it safe to install it?
> I tried CU (the same build 15063.2) months ago but the phone didn't restart anymore

Click to collapse



stay with AU, is work better


----------



## kosath (Jun 28, 2017)

I did all the operations correctly as proposed at the first message of this topic. The phone downloaded the 15063.297 version but now it does not boot. It's the same as updating via slow ring. Any help here?
Thanks!


----------



## mikevespa (Jun 28, 2017)

I noticed that after the update to AU, *the phone boots with the screen completely black, you don't see the boot sequence, but it's working, so you have to wait a bit and then press the power button 2 times in order to turn the screen on*. This happens only once, after the OS update.  
Does CU do the same strange thing or doesn't boot at all? When I tried CU months ago, and verified that it didn't boot, I didn't try to press the power button 2 times


----------



## dxdy (Jun 28, 2017)

my friend device had problems with CU and switched back to AU and working fine... no problems with boot


----------



## magikstar (Jul 11, 2017)

for those which have Acer Liquid Jade Primo, i have the latest build fast insider the 10.0.14393.67 and all work well except that i have lost the microphone for the sms


----------



## mikevespa (Jul 13, 2017)

.67 build is too old, you need at least the .953 build


----------



## magikstar (Jul 13, 2017)

10.0.15063.2 fast insider -> problème withe the screen always on
is the .953 bug free?


----------



## dxdy (Jul 14, 2017)

magikstar said:


> 10.0.15063.2 fast insider -> problème withe the screen always on
> is the .953 bug free?

Click to collapse



stay with AU 10.0.14393.1480. dont upgrade to CU or fast.... AU works best, CU and fast have a lot bugs with Acer...

use 730DS info to stay with AU
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1040
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1040_1020
PhoneModelName : Lumia 730 Dual Sim


----------



## dona_s (Jul 16, 2017)

This guide is useless because W10M AU and W10M CU are officially available via Windows Insider on the slow ring


----------



## dxdy (Jul 16, 2017)

dona_s said:


> This guide is useless because W10M AU and W10M CU are officially available via Windows Insider on the slow ring

Click to collapse





When made, Insider not available for Acer... You people are ungrateful ?. Nobody helps to others but you can complain and critics. Next time shut up if you dont have anything useful to say.


----------



## JakeCherry97 (Jul 25, 2017)

I tried upgrading by Insider and ended up restoring by WDRT because nothing were shown on screen.


----------



## mikevespa (Jul 27, 2017)

You have to wait for the entire boot sequence, which is completely black, and then press the power button 2 times in order to turn on the screen


----------



## JakeCherry97 (Jul 30, 2017)

mikevespa said:


> You have to wait for the entire boot sequence, which is completely black, and then press the power button 2 times in order to turn on the screen

Click to collapse



On CU, phone wors for a while, then hangs and screen turns off on 15063.2


----------



## dxdy (Jul 30, 2017)

JakeCherry97 said:


> On CU, phone wors for a while, then hangs and screen turns off on 15063.2

Click to collapse



i told you guys, stay with AU. dont upgrade to CU or higher


----------



## mikevespa (Jul 30, 2017)

JakeCherry97 said:


> On CU, phone wors for a while, then hangs and screen turns off on 15063*.2*

Click to collapse



.2 build is too old. Did you try the latest cumulative update for CU (15063.483)?


----------



## JakeCherry97 (Aug 1, 2017)

I have used registry values from Lumia 950 Dual SIM (NOT XL) and Anniversary Update works good so far. I hope that Creators Update and feature2 will do so as well.


----------



## vonoleg (Sep 3, 2017)

For those, who can't install InterOp Tools. It seems, the developer offers no support now for Threshold builds and the Tools won't open, or install. Use the RootTool (you can find it here). And use the registry editor for all Windows devices. It may be able do the job for you without InterOp Tools and NTDK drivers installed (at least it worked out with me).


----------



## dxdy (Sep 7, 2017)

vonoleg said:


> For those, who can't install InterOp Tools. It seems, the developer offers no support now for Threshold builds and the Tools won't open, or install. Use the RootTool (you can find it here). And use the registry editor for all Windows devices. It may be able do the job for you without InterOp Tools and NTDK drivers installed (at least it worked out with me).

Click to collapse



NOT TRUE. dont blame author if you dont know use it


----------



## vonoleg (Sep 7, 2017)

*Root Tool*



dxdy said:


> NOT TRUE. dont blame author if you dont know use it

Click to collapse



It IS true. Believe it or not. Interop Tools won't work with the versions lower than 16*. I tried it on Lumia 1020 and now on this Acer. I tried several versions, from the newest to the oldest found on xda. And they WON'T work. I couldn't install drivers thus, and the update won't start. I was surprised myself, when the editor's reply was 'True', and the value WAS changed. You should read my post more careful, it was said, "at least it worked with me".


----------



## dxdy (Sep 7, 2017)

work for me


----------



## mikevespa (Sep 15, 2017)

dxdy said:


> stay with AU 10.0.14393.1480. dont upgrade to CU or fast.... AU works best, CU and fast have a lot bugs with Acer...
> 
> use 730DS info to stay with AU
> PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1040
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it necessary to choose a dual sim model or not? What happens if I set "Lumia 930"?


----------



## dxdy (Sep 15, 2017)

mikevespa said:


> Is it necessary to choose a dual sim model or not? What happens if I set Lumia 930?

Click to collapse



dual SIM phones need to use dual sim ID, single SIM phones use ID's for single SIM.. is important if you want to phone work properly


----------



## erikItal (Sep 23, 2017)

On the Acer Liquid Jade Primo:
- Anniversary Update works perfectly
- Creators Update doesn't boot
- and what about Fall Creators Update (Build 15252)?


----------



## dxdy (Sep 23, 2017)

erikItal said:


> On the Acer Liquid Jade Primo:
> - Anniversary Update works perfectly
> - Creators Update doesn't boot
> - and what about Fall Creators Update (Build 15252)?

Click to collapse



i tested 15252.0 with L920 (only for now) and works fine but small bugs from CU still available...


----------



## nubescaeli (Oct 26, 2017)

*iutoll issue*

When i quote the *iutool -v -p C:\Users\m\Desktop\NDTK* command (step 9 on the tutorial), iutool send me that he can't find MSVCP120.dll and MSVCR120.dll and suggests me to reinstall the program. I reinstalled and noting so i formatted my pc, reinstalled Windows and reinitialized the phone with WDRT but nothing again. So the problem it's me. Where i'm doing bad?
However thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## dxdy (Oct 26, 2017)

nubescaeli said:


> When i quote the *iutool -v -p C:\Users\m\Desktop\NDTK* command (step 9 on the tutorial), iutool send me that he can't find MSVCP120.dll and MSVCR120.dll and suggests me to reinstall the program. I reinstalled and noting so i formatted my pc, reinstalled Windows and reinitialized the phone with WDRT but nothing again. So the problem it's me. Where i'm doing bad?
> However thank you for the tutorial.

Click to collapse



you need Visual C++ Redistributable Packages for Visual Studio 2013

download (only) vcredist_x86.exe and install
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784


----------



## mikevespa (Oct 28, 2017)

1. Threshold2 (build 10586.x) is very buggy
2. *Anniversary Update (build 14393.x) is very good*
3. *Creators Update (build 15063.x) doesn't boot! *
4. Fall Creators Update (build 15254.x) *???
*I would like to install Fall Creators Update, but how is it possible if Creators Update doesn't boot on Acer Liquid Jade Primo?


----------



## blakevarth (Nov 8, 2017)

My Acer Liquid Jade Primo has the build 14393.1066. Everything works fine, but no further updates are available on the production channel, although the builds targeting Acer Liquid Jade Primo (S58) are available on the Microsoft Update Catalog:

https: / / www . catalog. update. microsoft.com/ScopedViewInline. aspx?updateid=a7cf6915-1bc2-4d12-bed0-7c01ad1913c5
Last Modified: 10/9/2017
Size: 2004.8 MB 
_Description: Windows 10 Mobile (10.0.*14393.1770*) - This update can help make your phone work even better
Architecture: (...) Windows Mobile 10 Production:NPMN:::::*ACERINC:S58* (...) :good:
Classification: Critical Updates
Supported products: Windows Mobile 10 Production
Supported languages: all _

Is it possible to receive the latest cumulative update? If yes, how?


----------



## mikevespa (Jan 6, 2018)

To install the latest cumulative update for Acer Liquid Jade Primo on Anniversary Update, follow these easy steps:
From your PC
1. Download _InteropTools*.zip*_ from your PC, extract the file _InteropToolsApp_1.9.437.0_arm*.appxbundle*_ and copy it on your OneDrive
From your Phone
2. Go on your phone and download the InteropToolsApp_1.9.437.0_arm.appxbundle file from OneDrive, putting it into your phone (for example in the Downloads folder)
3. Enable the Developer mode: Settings -> Update & Security -> For developers -> Developer mode  
4. Open "File explorer" app, launch the InteropToolsApp_1.9.437.0_arm.appxbundle file, press OK to confirm and wait a few minutes
5. Now the Interop Tools app should be installed, you can launch it
6. Open the "Registry browser" section and go to HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\*DeviceTargetingInfo
*7. Edit the following keys with these new values:

PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1040
PhoneManufacturer: NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1040_1020
PhoneModelName: Lumia 730 Dual Sim 

8. Now you can restart your phone and Check for updates. You'll receive the latest build *14393.2007*
9. After the update, you can open Interop Tools and restore the keys to the original values, uninstall Interop Tools, disable the Developer mode and finally restart your phone

Acer Liquid Jade Primo is a great phone!


----------



## ubendallas (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you so much for sharing.  Works like a charm.


----------



## rceng1 (Jan 11, 2018)

mikevespa said:


> To install the latest cumulative update for Acer Liquid Jade Primo on Anniversary Update, follow these easy steps:
> From your PC
> 1. Download _InteropTools*.zip*_ from your PC, extract the file _InteropToolsApp_1.9.437.0_arm*.appxbundle*_ and copy it on your OneDrive
> From your Phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot worked for me too.


----------



## Acergod (Mar 25, 2018)

mikevespa said:


> 1. Threshold2 (build 10586.x) is very buggy
> 2. *Anniversary Update (build 14393.x) is very good*
> 3. *Creators Update (build 15063.x) doesn't boot! *
> 4. Fall Creators Update (build 15254.x) *???
> *I would like to install Fall Creators Update, but how is it possible if Creators Update doesn't boot on Acer Liquid Jade Primo?

Click to collapse



15063.x most certainly boots.


----------



## mikevespa (May 12, 2018)

Is Creators Update ready now or not? How does it work now on the Acer Liquid Jade Primo?


----------



## dxdy (May 12, 2018)

mikevespa said:


> Is Creators Update ready now or not? How does it work now on the Acer Liquid Jade Primo?

Click to collapse



is never be ready for unsupported devices... you can try but AU work much better...


----------



## Greywolf_Ghost (Jun 2, 2018)

Ok I must be missing a step, or doing something wrong...............I am at my wits end trying to get my Acer Jade Primo to update.

 I can not get Interop to install on my PC ( installed all Dep), when I try on the phone it asks if I want to install I answer yes.......then nothing shows up.

 When the Insider program worked a few months back I was able to to update 1 update past  Version 1511 OS Build 10.0.10586.545.

 This is where my phone is stuck right now  ( The insider App Gives a Server Error and asks me to check Time/Date.....which is set correctly)
Interop fails no matter what I do............I need help

 Ok...no idea why the image is not showing........
https://imgur.com/a/WRcMI94


----------



## mikevespa (Jun 4, 2018)

Use this version of Interop Tools: https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4038998&d=1486920774


----------



## Greywolf_Ghost (Jun 4, 2018)

mikevespa said:


> Use this version of Interop Tools: https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4038998&d=1486920774

Click to collapse



 Same result.....from file explorer I tap, it asks if I wish install, I pick yes........wait wait wait wait wait...nothing.

 Thanks no matter what!! I gotta say this is so much harder then the old HTC HD2 days.

 I must be doing something wrong to have everything fail like this.


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 5, 2018)

This version Works
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74628972&postcount=1071


----------



## AntoStorm (Jun 24, 2018)

*Cannot upgrade to CU*

Guys, when I try upgrade to CU and install the OS, my phone gets black screen after the write "acer" comes out. I tried soft and hard reset, tried install again after using WDRT, but nothing. My pc can recognize the phone (which charges) but it has no data saved. Do you have a solution?


----------



## mikevespa (Jun 26, 2018)

After the upgrade from AU to CU, connect your phone to a PC via USB and launch *OTC Updater*, so you'll get the latest build of CU:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=56726
With this newer build of CU, it should boot with success. :good:


----------



## hooddy (Aug 10, 2018)

AntoStorm said:


> Guys, when I try upgrade to CU and install the OS, my phone gets black screen after the write "acer" comes out. I tried soft and hard reset, tried install again after using WDRT, but nothing. My pc can recognize the phone (which charges) but it has no data saved. Do you have a solution?

Click to collapse



Faced with the same issues. Guys how ya get CU?


----------



## hooddy (Aug 10, 2018)

Trying to pres power twice, do hard reset n get nothing but black screen.
Guys did i rong that S58 get AU from scratch? I get black screen issuw with AU too but it fixed by hard reset. I suppose CU is doesn't works at all correctly.


----------



## elcarltda (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi everybody.

I've follow this tutorial on 2 jade primo, and using the strings on 950 XL DS ends in a bricked phone with CU.  
Using Lumia 730 works with AU, but can't install voices in mexican spanish. 

Then, I've installed with 
Lumia 950 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1118
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1118_15207
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 DUAL SIM
and works like a charm, with CU 10.0.15254.490

Using OTCUPDATER.


Had problems with: lock screen always on, 10 seconds delay on detect empty second sim, and car bluetooth did not connects as phone, only as music device.
That was corrected by itself after 2 reboots. 
Now works perfect. 3 days in production as main phone. No hangs, no reboots.

The main problem that I have is that can't set double tap to wake. 
Wake works perfect with flip cover anyway, but will be great if someone could give me a clue about what to do to enable it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hooddy (Aug 11, 2018)

elcarltda said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I've follow this tutorial on 2 jade primo, and using the strings on 950 XL DS ends in a bricked phone with CU.
> Using Lumia 730 works with AU, but can't install voices in mexican spanish.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can ya descrie step by step guide from scratch (WDRT) please. I ve try 3 times to install CU and always get black screen as OTA as OTC.
BTW double tap isnt supported. Ya can try double tap from HP its different and use acelometer sensors.


----------



## pst125675 (Aug 11, 2018)

And HP Display Tools can lay out?
I want to try it on Alcatel Idol 4s Windows to put.


----------



## hooddy (Aug 11, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> And HP Display Tools can lay out?
> I want to try it on Alcatel Idol 4s Windows to put.

Click to collapse



Well ashly i dunno. Just attach it for has to be. Try it by yourself. Right now im try to install correctly CU for 3rd day and it angry me. I cant get through black screen in any way.


----------



## elcarltda (Aug 11, 2018)

hooddy said:


> Well ashly i dunno. Just attach it for has to be. Try it by yourself. Right now im try to install correctly CU for 3rd day and it angry me. I cant get through black screen in any way.

Click to collapse



Ok. 
The main point for me was, PATIENCE. Try several times to start from black screens. 

What I did was:

After restore factory, update all possible with OTC and default acer settings. No sim installed.
No microsoft user account. Skip that step.
When no more updates, install interop as tutorial, sets strings as 950 DS (not XL)
wifi disable (to avoid OTA)
Start OTC.

The main problem after install CU, when reboots, black screen. 
I've keep cable connected. 
Had to force soft reboot, or press power for several seconds, or put modes for "!" screen or to flash mode screen before reboot again, and even do a hard reset one time. (power and on acer press vol down, or on acer press vol up).
On screen with ! (didnt know the name, sorry), sequence vol up, down, power, down to do a hard reset 
Keep trying to power

BUT I've start OTC and respond. So, i presume that the problem is that no screen only, but phone is responsive. 
Then, OTC updates to last version of CU.
Wait at least 30 minutes and the phone restarts.

The power affair stills, then on Acer press power twice, or press power (keep pressing or press several times) till see the battery charging icon, and then, with one power press some time starts windows logo.
After that, on first boot, screen is unresponsive, wait, lock and unlock a couple of times (with flip cover is better than with power button)
wait a little more (a minute), then can open interop, restore settings, reboot, wait, at least a couple of minutes (is still unresponsive), then reboot again (no need soft reset, just power down and power on).

Is slow to start again, but does.

Then, it works flawless (or at least it does for this 3 days that I'm using it as main phone, waiting and hoping for andromeda)

That is what I did. On 2 phones. (after several tries to find how, but this last one works)

Hope that you can use it.

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




hooddy said:


> Can ya descrie step by step guide from scratch (WDRT) please. I ve try 3 times to install CU and always get black screen as OTA as OTC.
> BTW double tap isnt supported. Ya can try double tap from HP its different and use acelometer sensors.

Click to collapse



Hi again.

I've installed this. The hadrware diagnostics cand run because is for HP, and where I enable double tap?


----------



## hooddy (Aug 11, 2018)

Such a,hard way... Ok ill try. Doubke tap is in extras settings


----------



## elcarltda (Aug 11, 2018)

hooddy said:


> Such a,hard way... Ok ill try. Doubke tap is in extras settings

Click to collapse



I'm doing it again on second phone.

The problem is with screen. Does not turns on, locked may be?. But phone is working. (testing by connect in continuum, display second screen but no main. And also by taking screenshots (power+vol up), sound is there.

Eventually starts.

By the way. Touble tap do not works with HP. Another thing to try?, or registry may be?


----------



## hooddy (Aug 11, 2018)

Im not sure about double tap. The same double tap was in htc m8 but i don't have it. But its easy to get. Gimme some time i try to grab it via wdrt. All i need is to setting up CU to Acer. I have HP too n its cool phone but its big much to me.


----------



## hooddy (Aug 12, 2018)

Well this device is raw. I faced with black screen bug even at 1511 (10586.545 latest get with acer settings). WTF Acer?


----------



## hooddy (Aug 13, 2018)

elcarltda said:


> Hi everybody.
> Had problems with: lock screen always on, 10 seconds delay on detect empty second sim, and car bluetooth did not connects as phone, only as music device.
> That was corrected by itself after 2 reboots.
> Now works perfect. 3 days in production as main phone. No hangs, no reboots.

Click to collapse



Install all latest updates. Do hard reset. Now can't get trough always on display and sim card/sd card delay. Do lot of reboots. Also there is a bug with bright lvels. It's doesn't change.


----------



## elcarltda (Aug 13, 2018)

lock and unlock with flip cover. This helps me on that part.

At least past the black screen bug. An advance...


try to configure continuum (just to force screen detection...).

Do you install any app or profile? Another hard reset?

Install some language to force another reinstall and migration of settings... (just a shoot in the air)

after lock screen fix, no problem with bright changes...


----------



## hooddy (Aug 13, 2018)

elcarltda said:


> lock and unlock with flip cover. This helps me on that part.
> At least past the black screen bug. An advance...
> try to configure continuum (just to force screen detection...).
> Do you install any app or profile? Another hard reset?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I don't have flip cover. Trying to lay down phone to the table with screen down doesn't works.
Yes Im add my account in the end. Doing several reboots in any ways, install some apps.
Continuum doesnt' sets. I have no hardware for it.
WDRT once again... BTW if I don't need 2nd sim what if I use 1 sim card phone settings like L550?


----------



## elcarltda (Aug 13, 2018)

hooddy said:


> Well I don't have flip cover. Trying to lay down phone to the table with screen down doesn't works.
> Yes Im add my account in the end. Doing several reboots in any ways, install some apps.
> Continuum doesnt' sets. I have no hardware for it.
> WDRT once again... BTW if I don't need 2nd sim what if I use 1 sim card phone settings like L550?

Click to collapse



I've bought the kit, flip cover and continuum, ($150 entire kit, with keyb and mouse...) presume that you had the same kind of offer there, that was a global price reduction...

The flip cover had something different, magnetic, anything? Because another kind of block did not work. Wood, hand, paper, the table, wallace, remote control, lamp, the dog (well, dont try the dog, but, you know...)
Would be nice to know how to imitate that behaviour

Just put a small sdcard to fill the slot, to try the delay.

I had a problem with a wallpaper changer app. 9zen. (put a black screen with nav bar and had to press midlle button to get live tiles) Change for another,  dynamic theme, and problem solved.


----------



## hooddy (Aug 13, 2018)

This phone is gettin me. I've triy to install latest AU and stay at it for a while. I'm just need a phone and some sleep. I believe this bug is avoidable but i really don't undastood how.


----------



## elcarltda (Aug 13, 2018)

hooddy said:


> This phone is gettin me. I've triy to install latest AU and stay at it for a while. I'm just need a phone and some sleep. I believe this bug is avoidable but i really don't undastood how.

Click to collapse



ok, afaik the cover uses a small magnet to lock/unlock the phone.

Any flip cover of any kind of phone should work. Or any really low power magnet either, i presume.
Every test I did need to lock/unlock first time with flip cover.   Perhaps that was the solution for your problem.


----------



## hooddy (Aug 14, 2018)

Playin with freeze magnets doin nothin. But I found a trick to install AU to the latest one with no registry change just set to "Allow NTDK on other mobile" (made manufacturer as NOKIA in another words) and thats it. AU gets by itself. Anyway this phone is buggy. Even at AU its laggin and rebootin and dont bootin etc. I think thats why Acer remove any words about it from theyr site. So right now Im on HP. Till no any good news about Acer.

Ashly Im still find the way to made it works flowless. I really dont undastood why L950 with the same almost hardware is not like this one.

Tip from manual: to run Acer test app (if you don't remove it from storage settings) dial ##2237386#

Does anyone have Acer download tool for Primo? (Acer Download Tool v22.08 CSD_version) and any other tools from official service manual.


----------



## mikevespa (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't have any lag on AU.


----------



## hooddy (Aug 14, 2018)

mikevespa said:


> I don't have any lag on AU.

Click to collapse



Ya lucky guy


----------



## hooddy (Aug 15, 2018)

Guys please share USA Primo model registry entries. The WW version is next one:

PhoneHardwareVariant: ALS58M3G32G
PhoneManufacturer: ACERINC
PhoneManufacturerModelName: S58xWWxGEN1
PhoneModelName: S58

BTW i think I found what;s break my phone. It seems that LED cab and tweak break the phone. LED indication is works but I suppose that the problem. AU with no any tweaks and NDTK service installed works well. Still research it...


----------



## Damionix (Aug 15, 2018)

*Stuck in Boot Loop*

Hello Guys, 
I hate to do this, but I am desperate and have no other place to turn to. My Liquid Jade Primo is stuck in a Boot loop and I have used Windows Device Recovery to reset it to original Factory settings and it's just stuck on the Acer Logo, and keep rebooting and once it sits there for a while. I am not sure what else to do. The Phone is out of warranty. 
Any other suggestion on how I can bring this to life will be much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## mikevespa (Aug 17, 2018)

hooddy said:


> Guys please share USA Primo model registry entries. The WW version is next one:
> 
> PhoneHardwareVariant: WRONG
> 
> BTW i think I found what;s break my phone.

Click to collapse



The value for PhoneHardwareVariant is wrong, you have forgotten the M:
it's ALS58*M*3G32G


----------



## hooddy (Aug 17, 2018)

mikevespa said:


> The value for PhoneHardwareVariant is wrong, you have forgotten the M:
> it's ALS58*M*3G32G

Click to collapse



Thanks I fix it. Anyway I tired of this phone. It works stable only at 1511 pre-AU in my case. Any upgrade to AU and higher break the phone even with no any NDTK services and tweaks. 1511 have no UWP support so its suxx lot of applications isn't supported. So I sell this phone and stay with HP. Such a pitty. Anyway it works really well at 1511.


----------



## mikevespa (Aug 17, 2018)

You have fixed it in a wrong way! The M goes after the 8, not before it.
Why don't you use the copy&paste function?


----------



## hooddy (Aug 17, 2018)

mikevespa said:


> You have fixed it in a wrong way! The M goes after the 8, not before it.
> Why don't you use the copy&paste function?

Click to collapse



Oh cmon whos care of it at this thread. Even Acer drop the support and this phone is 1st phone with dropped support. Even M320 have a long way.


----------



## mikevespa (Aug 17, 2018)

Damionix said:


> Hello Guys,
> My Liquid Jade Primo is stuck in a Boot loop and I have used Windows Device Recovery to reset it to original Factory settings and it's just stuck on the Acer Logo, and keep rebooting and once it sits there for a while. I am not sure what else to do.

Click to collapse




Turn off the phone by pressing the "Power" button for a short while.
Then press and hold the "Volume Down" and "Power" button for a few seconds.
At the exclamation mark screen, release the held button and perform the following sequence of button presses:
- Volume Up
- Volume Down
- Power
- Volume Down
Your device will now begin the reset process. After it’s done, it will restart automatically


----------



## hooddy (Aug 17, 2018)

@mikevespa
as I undastood him already doin WDRT so phone hang on on Acer logo. 
BTW if ya have workin AU expirience so LED inddication works fine. Its a fine thing. And its present even for 1511. But I cant to send it to phone. spkg sends well but cabs not. I try both iutool versions. With 1511 work early with spkg only. At AU and higher there is no problem to send cabs to phone.


----------



## Damionix (Aug 17, 2018)

*Done This Several Times*



mikevespa said:


> Turn off the phone by pressing the "Power" button for a short while.
> Then press and hold the "Volume Down" and "Power" button for a few seconds.
> At the exclamation mark screen, release the held button and perform the following sequence of button presses:
> - Volume Up
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done this already, several times, but the Gear never appears and the phone still stays stuck on the Acer Logo.


----------



## mikevespa (Aug 17, 2018)

What happens if you connect the phone to your PC via USB cable and launch "OTC Updater Tool"?
*OTC Updater Tool*: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=56726
right click on _otcupdater.exe_ -> Run as administrator


----------



## Damionix (Aug 17, 2018)

*Nothing Happens*



mikevespa said:


> What happens if you connect the phone to your PC via USB cable and launch "OTC Updater Tool"?
> *OTC Updater Tool*: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=56726
> right click on _otcupdater.exe_ -> Run as administrator

Click to collapse



It just stays at "Waiting for next device. Please connect device via USB. Press q to quit." 

This is so frustrating because the phone was working fine and then just rebooted and started doing this. I called Acer and they wanted $980 to replace the phone as it is out of Warranty.


----------



## mikevespa (Aug 18, 2018)

- Try to charge the phone when it's off to see if something will change at the next boot
- Try to press the power button for more than 10 seconds when the phone is under the charge
- Try to press the power button for more than 10 seconds when the phone is stuck on the Acer logo
- Delete all the files/cache download by WDRT on your PC under this folder:
_C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products_
and retry to perform another reset with WDRT: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12379/windows-10-mobile-device-recovery-tool-faq


----------



## Damionix (Aug 18, 2018)

mikevespa said:


> - Try to charge the phone when it's off to see if something will change at the next boot
> - Try to press the power button for more than 10 seconds when the phone is under the charge
> - Try to press the power button for more than 10 seconds when the phone is stuck on the Acer logo
> - Delete all the files/cache download by WDRT on your PC under this folder:
> ...

Click to collapse



- Nothing Happens, just boots the phone to Acer Logo
- It just powers off the phone.  
I should mention that is a very brief (half a second) flash of purple on the lower right of the screen sometimes before the phone boots up to the acer logo and then the loops begins. 
Redid WDRT, and it's same thing. I do have to mention that WDRT does not detect the phone, I have to manually select it. When I put it in Gear mode, it detects the phone, other than that, it does not. Could be it a hardware issue?


----------



## mikevespa (Aug 18, 2018)

If WDRT doesn't detect the phone automatically after a boot issue caused by a wrong software update, it's normal. 
It's also happened to me about 1 year ago when I tried to install an early build of Creators Update via Windows Insider. It didn't boot but I successfully recovered it using WDRT by selecting the "Acer Liquid Jade Primo" picture from the list of supported phones.
Since that day I decided to stick with Anniversary Update, which works great. Now I'm using the latest build 14393.2431


----------



## Damionix (Aug 18, 2018)

*Understood*



mikevespa said:


> If WDRT doesn't detect the phone automatically after a boot issue caused by a wrong software update, it's normal.
> It's also happened to me about 1 year ago when I tried to install an early build of Creators Update via Windows Insider. It didn't boot but I successfully recovered it using WDRT by selecting the "Acer Liquid Jade Primo" picture from the list of supported phones.
> Since that day I decided to stick with Anniversary Update, which works great. Now I'm using the latest build 14393.2431

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, there is no way for me to find out what version this is running as WDRT just stays on Detecting Phone when I plug it in gear mode. Is there a way to force it downgrade or something like the Lumia phones of old? You know, point it manually to a different update package. I never did an update, it just went off one day and this started. I am quite confident this can be resolved if I can just flash it with the appropriate, even older ROM.


----------



## mikevespa (Aug 18, 2018)

Try to use the thor2 command with the .ffu file downloaded by WDRT:
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...r/d2966734-a54a-49dd-856c-a4be0c4dd525?page=9
Execute these 2 commands
1. Flash the phone:
_thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "C:\folderName\firmwareName.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset_
the phone will enter into the flash mode showing a red screen during the flash operation. At the end it will appear a green screen confirming the successful of the operation.
2. Boot the phone in normal mode after the flash operation:
_thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode_


----------



## Damionix (Aug 18, 2018)

*Results*


```

```



mikevespa said:


> Try to use the thor2 command with the .ffu file downloaded by WDRT:
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...r/d2966734-a54a-49dd-856c-a4be0c4dd525?page=9
> Execute these 2 commands
> 1. Flash the phone:
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to thank you so far for all the tips and help you are giving me. Here is what I get when I do that. 

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "C:\Dump\Acer_S58_RV00RC28_WW_GEN1retail.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile C:\Dump\Acer_S58_RV00RC28_WW_GEN1retail.ffu -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset
Process started Sat Aug 18 13:12:32 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\damio\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180818131232_ThreadId-10068.log
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
Operation took about 1 minute, 0 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_NO_DEVICE_WITHIN_TIMEOUT

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84003 (0x14823)

The steps provided in the link are mostly for Lumia phones. When I run that command, the phone does not go into a Red screen mode.


----------



## mikevespa (Aug 18, 2018)

try these steps:
1. Execute the flash command (it will start to search for a phone):
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "C:\folderName\firmwareName.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset
2. *Press and hold Volume down + Power button on your phone*
3. At the exclamation mark screen, release the held button and *connect the phone to PC via USB cable*
4. After the flash operation, execute the bootnormalmode command:
thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode


----------



## Damionix (Aug 18, 2018)

*Same Thing*



mikevespa said:


> try these steps:
> 1. Execute the flash command (it will start to search for a phone):
> thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "C:\folderName\firmwareName.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset
> 2. *Press and hold Volume down + Power button on your phone*
> ...

Click to collapse



I did it, and it does the same thing. Thanks for all your assistance. But at this point, I just give up. Nothing seems to be working. It is what it is. I really really do appreciate your efforts to help me. I miss the days when things like these were more common with people chipping in, etc. But as interest diffused, so did the technical people to ship phones to who could reflash it with more sophisticated tools.


----------



## elcarltda (Aug 20, 2018)

Damionix said:


> Unfortunately, there is no way for me to find out what version this is running as WDRT just stays on Detecting Phone when I plug it in gear mode. Is there a way to force it downgrade or something like the Lumia phones of old? You know, point it manually to a different update package. I never did an update, it just went off one day and this started. I am quite confident this can be resolved if I can just flash it with the appropriate, even older ROM.

Click to collapse



I've bought another 2 for the family. 
Will update them and try to check every step to see if can help.

In first one, as said by  previous poster, just with allow any ntdk the phone update to AU with interops. (no need to change strings)
So far so good. 

Before try this nhight to update to CU, will try to wsus. But on previous phones, if use wsus in flash mode the update hangs on detecting phone. 
Had to wait till phone was up. (with the blank screen cant see if on or not, but believe that the purple dot that you mention indicates that the phone turn on)
Then, start wsus, manual select jade primo, and when wsus ask you to put phone in flash mode, then restart the phone in flash mode with keys combination. That works for me.


----------



## Damionix (Aug 20, 2018)

*WSUS?*



elcarltda said:


> I've bought another 2 for the family.
> Will update them and try to check every step to see if can help.
> 
> In first one, as said by  previous poster, just with allow any ntdk the phone update to AU with interops. (no need to change strings)
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a link to WSUS, and the guide on how to use to Flash the phone? Another thing I read is that the Storage in the phone might have been changed to read only if it is Samsung made. Unfortunately, I have no way to confirm this. But at this point, I am willing to try anything.


----------



## mikevespa (Aug 27, 2018)

It's WDRT not WSUS ?


----------



## Looneytoon98 (Sep 20, 2018)

elcarltda said:


> Ok.
> The main point for me was, PATIENCE. Try several times to start from black screens.
> 
> What I did was:
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope anyone reading this has the same success.


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Sep 26, 2018)

hooddy said:


> Playin with freeze magnets doin nothin. But I found a trick to install AU to the latest one with no registry change just set to "Allow NTDK on other mobile" (made manufacturer as NOKIA in another words) and thats it. AU gets by itself. Anyway this phone is buggy. Even at AU its laggin and rebootin and dont bootin etc. I think thats why Acer remove any words about it from theyr site. So right now Im on HP. Till no any good news about Acer.
> 
> Ashly Im still find the way to made it works flowless. I really dont undastood why L950 with the same almost hardware is not like this one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i have what you are looking for plus much more.


----------



## Damionix (Sep 29, 2018)

*BIN File*

Can anyone please help me with the BIN file for this phone? Seems that might be able to help with my issue. A link, or even a direct attach would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ubendallas (Oct 4, 2018)

Looneytoon98 said:


> I hope anyone reading this has the same success.

Click to collapse



I have been on the latest cumulative update for Acer Liquid Jade Primo Anniversary Update for some time.  I already have the interop installed.  

Opened interop and set 
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1118
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1118_15207
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 DUAL SIM

Turned on Airplane Mode 
Connected phone and PC via the USB cable.  On PC, started OTCUPDATER.  It prompted updates found. I left the command window open.
Left the update process alone for a while.  The phone rebooted.  Black screen.   On PC, the command window now said no updates, disconnect cable.  
I just kept the USB cable connected.  Still left the phone and PC alone.  They remained quiet for a while, and then, on PC, it prompted a phone was connected.  I checked the Windows Explore and could see the phone, but the phone itself still had the black screen.

Checked the command window again, now it said updates found.  I continued to leave them alone and let them do their thing.  

Some time later, the phone rebooted, and I could see the screen that read, you're almost there.  Updating 1 of 7 or some sort.

I had to walk away and run some errands.  When I returned, I found the phone with the latest update 15254.530 and with all the tiles in tact on the main screen.

I  didn't go into interop and change the phone settings back.  I rebooted the phone a few times.  It worked.  It's been 3 days.  Worked well for me.


----------



## manishssss (Nov 16, 2018)

*Unable to update ACER Jade Primo to latest update*



ubendallas said:


> I have been on the latest cumulative update for Acer Liquid Jade Primo Anniversary Update for some time.  I already have the interop installed.
> 
> Opened interop and set
> PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1118
> ...

Click to collapse



While I was updating my ACER Jade primo, phone rebooted and started update process. At the end of it again phone rebooted and BLANK screen was there for me on phone while "Communication error" on command prompt window (CPW). I left phone and CPW for a while and after long time decided to re-pluge the USB cable. After plugging the USB cable, computer did not recognize the phone and phone still has blank screen. Following is from CPW:

OtcUpdater 8.2.0.0

Waiting for next device.  Please connect a device via USB.  Press q to quit.

xxxxe185a7b41e3a215f1a5cdxxxx: Lumia 950 DUAL SIM(RM-1118_15207) 10.0.15063.297
 Device was disconnected or is in the process of updating.

Seems I have bricked the phone.


----------



## mikevespa (Dec 12, 2018)

*Windows Device Recovery Tool*
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=522381


----------



## PaulVis (Feb 22, 2019)

Is there a working guide to update the Acer Liquid Jade Primo to Creators Update?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 22, 2019)

PaulVis said:


> Is there a working guide to update the Acer Liquid Jade Primo to Creators Update?

Click to collapse



is in first post


----------



## PaulV1s (Feb 23, 2019)

It doesn't work. The phone boots but nothing is shown on the screen. I have to use the Windows Device Recovery Tool 
Other users have reported the same issue. This guide only works with Anniversary Update.


----------



## MessaNoir (Mar 15, 2019)

*Worked for me too*



Looneytoon98 said:


> I hope anyone reading this has the same success.

Click to collapse



Just wanted to add that this worked for me..main thing..just be patient..even if it looks like its not doing anything, or stuck...resist the urge to start pushing buttons.

After getting up to CU 1709, I turned airplane mode off, let my wifi and SIM re-connect, and got the March 2019 OTA Update right away. Everything installed fine, and seems to be working great.  Thanks everyone involved for putting this together.


----------



## Paul Vie (Mar 17, 2019)

What are the exact steps I have to follow to reach a working build of CU from AU?


----------



## DJUKA_NO1 (Mar 29, 2019)

There is a new Acer Liquid Jade Primo on croatian webshop "ekupi.hr".
It costs only 699 HRK / about 93 € / about 107 $ and it comes with docking.  Shiping is free in Croatia.


----------



## riscpower (Jun 14, 2019)

Thy don't deliver to germany -


----------



## hooddy (Sep 2, 2019)

grilledcheesesandwich said:


> i have what you are looking for plus much more.

Click to collapse



Share it please.


----------



## Xperka (Oct 23, 2019)

Is there a fix for 14393 adaptive brightness setting? I'm on the last 14393.2551 update and auto brightness doesn't work, nor it did on the earlier 14393.1xxx build, hard reset didn't help. Ambient light sensor does work so it's obviously some kind of software glitch.


----------



## Xperka (Oct 26, 2019)

To reply to myself - it fixed itself somehow, just suddenly started working like it should... whatever it was. Aside from that, 14393.2551 works flawlessly so far.


----------



## mikevespa (Oct 27, 2019)

After 2 or 3 reboots (press the power button for more than 10 seconds), the adaptive brightness will start to work.


----------



## Xperka (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes, that's exactly what happened... Strange.
Also, there are hiccups in some games (eg. Asphalt 8), like stuttering for a second or two during gameplay on highest settings - Adreno 418's lack of power or something else, who knows... And there was one odd turning off during the night.
Otherwise, nice phone for its current price (and for what Windows 10 Mobile is worth in 2019).


----------



## gilnfld (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi not sure if this thread is getting any attention but giving it a shot to ask a couple of questions. I am picking up a cheap jade primo mainly to use with continuum at my office. I noticed the seller showed me it is stuck on 10586.545 and wont do any more OTA updates. I am reading some of the posts here regarding the OP process for forcing it to update. Is this still working? What about Insider Program; i have not used a windows phones since my HTC m8 days so am not sure if the insider program will still do anything on this phone? Is 10586 significantly inferior to the updated AU/CU releases?

tnx
gs


----------



## Xperka (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi,
Yes, to update to AU follow the steps described at the beginning of this thread. Insider route doesn't work any more.
However, if Continuum is important to you, I have to say that I had some problems with getting it to work (on AU, last update). Upon connecting it to the dock, the phone would turn off and wouldn't turn on unless I disconnect it from the dock. It took me a number of connect/disconnect and turn on/off cycles to get it to work how it's supposed to. It's kind of hard to explain what the hell happened, but it just started working like it should after some time.
If Continuum does work flawlessly on 10586.545, I wouldn't update if that's what matters to you the most.


----------



## gilnfld (Nov 29, 2019)

Xperka said:


> Hi,
> Yes, to update to AU follow the steps described at the beginning of this thread. Insider route doesn't work any more.
> However, if Continuum is important to you, I have to say that I had some problems with getting it to work (on AU, last update). Upon connecting it to the dock, the phone would turn off and wouldn't turn on unless I disconnect it from the dock. It took me a number of connect/disconnect and turn on/off cycles to get it to work how it's supposed to. It's kind of hard to explain what the hell happened, but it just started working like it should after some time.
> If Continuum does work flawlessly on 10586.545, I wouldn't update if that's what matters to you the most.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the info on this. I have not bought the phone yet since I want to make sure yet that it will be functional. Are there significant performance improvements in AU/CU over 10586? 

gs


----------



## Xperka (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes and no - it isn't really fast by today's (Android) standards anyhow. It does feel a bit snappier on AU, but that's all there is about this upgrade. I haven't seen anything that I'd miss on 10586, but I also haven't spent much time on 10586 so maybe someone else knows better. Windows Store is mostly useless (not that it ever was overly usable to begin with ).
It is currently priced around 60 USD here in Croatia (dock included), so it's definitely worth the price.
You can go back to 10586 with Windows Device Recovery Tool.


----------



## hooddy (May 20, 2020)

Guys how Acer feeling at latest CU build? Is it really usable?


----------



## gamersekofy (May 20, 2020)

Hey guys. I accidently installed CU, and now my phone is stuck on a black screen. When I turn it on, I see the acer logo, and then black screen.

I've tried a hard reset and force reboots, but nothing works. Any help?

EDIT: I followed these steps and everything works fine now!

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=77304847&postcount=64


----------



## hooddy (May 22, 2020)

gamersekofy said:


> Hey guys. I accidently installed CU, and now my phone is stuck on a black screen. When I turn it on, I see the acer logo, and then black screen.
> 
> I've tried hard reset, force reboots, but nothing works. Any help?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So ya install latest CU? Or just stock 1511?


----------



## gamersekofy (May 22, 2020)

hooddy said:


> So ya install latest CU? Or just stock 1511?

Click to collapse



Windows 10 1703, build 10.15063.1868


----------



## mikevespa (Jun 14, 2020)

gamersekofy said:


> Hey guys. I accidently installed CU, and now my phone is stuck on a black screen. When I turn it on, I see the acer logo, and then black screen.
> 
> I've tried a hard reset and force reboots, but nothing works. Any help?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which steps exactly have you followed? The instructions are not clear enough
Is hard reset necessary?


----------



## gamersekofy (Jun 15, 2020)

mikevespa said:


> Which steps exactly have you followed? The instructions are not clear enough
> Is hard reset necessary?

Click to collapse



Hopefully these are clear enough:

*Here's what I did. Some steps *might not* be necessary. I'm not sure

1. Update your phone to the latest version. It'll update to reboot to a black screen

2. Factory reset it using the button combinations: Press and hold the*Volume down*and*Power*buttons at the same time until you feel a vibration (about 10 to 15 seconds).*When you feel the vibration, release the buttons, and then immediately press and hold the*Volume downbutton until you see a large exclamation mark.*Once the exclamation mark appears, press the following four buttons in this order:*Volume up,*Volume down,*Power,*Volume down. Your phone should now reset and restart itself. (It might take a while for the reset to finish.)

3. Connect the charger

4. Download the OTC Updater. It will update/restore your phone. Wait at least 40 minutes after starting the update. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=56726

5. When it's done, force-reboot the phone by pressing and holding the power button until you see the Acer logo. As soon as you see it let go of the power button and immediately hold it again. Do this until you see a big battery icon. When you see that, press the power button once, and you should see the Windows logo. Wait for the phone to boot

6. Done!


Post-update notes:

1. The phone is a little bit buggy. First off, sleep wake won't work properly after you turn on the phone. You'll notice that, even though the phone is dual SIM, only one SIM icon will show up in the status bar after booting. The second one will eventually show up (don't open any apps until then! Just unlock the phone and touch the screen every 10 or so seconds to prevent it from sleeping.). When you see it, count to 5 and close the flip cover. This will fix the sleep/wake button issue.

2. My phone's display has randomly went blank. It has also shut down on me on a few occasions. This is obviously not ideal if you use this phone as your main one.


----------



## mikevespa (Sep 5, 2020)

OK, I stick with AU.
The Acer Liquid Jade Primo is still my main phone, I love it so much. It works perfectly on W10M AU


----------

